# Need Advice New on This



## isaimtz (Dec 15, 2011)

These Pictures I took them on my University please tell me what you think 
Thanks. I can't upload any pics so I'll give you the Url, but if someone can tell me
how to upload the pictures I'll appreciated

DSCF0301.jpg picture by isaimtz1 - Photobucket
DSCF0299.jpg picture by isaimtz1 - Photobucket
DSCF0299.jpg picture by isaimtz1 - Photobucket
DSCF0299.jpg picture by isaimtz1 - Photobucket
DSCF0299.jpg picture by isaimtz1 - Photobucket


----------



## Joel_W (Dec 15, 2011)

Since you're using Photobucket, just hold your mouse directly over the picture, and a drop down box will appear. The bottom line is the IMG code. Left click the code, and you've copied it. Paste it directly into your post. One image per line, and skip a line between images. Your pictures will appear in your post once you accept it. 

As for your pictures, they're under exposed for starters. The 1st picture is the best of the lot as far as composition goes. Two and three should just be deleted. Four needs to have the foreground cropped out as it will be blown out once you get the exposure correct. I would have used spot metering on the deer, and open up by a 1/3 stop. That should get you very close to the right exposure. 

Joel


----------



## isaimtz (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks for your advice I'll try it next time


----------

